# bitron 25 lampe tauschen



## thomas.pajonk (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe keine Anleitung für den Bitron25 und muss die UV Lampe tauschen. Hat jemand eine Anleitung (habe bei google keine gefunden) oder kann kurz erklären, wie ich das ding wechseln muss?


Vielen Dank, Thomas


----------



## Starvalley (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bitron 25 lampe tauschen*

Oase bietet auf der Homepage keine Bedienungsanleitungen mehr an.
Zur Zeit scheinen die eher damit beschäfftigt zu sein auf "Teufel komm raus" neue Produkte an den Mann/Frau zu bringen und vernachlässigen sehr stark die Betreuung der bisherigen Kunden. Im Oase-Forum kannst Du jedoch nachfragen und bekommst die dann per E-Mail zugesendet.

Hier der Link zum Oase-Forum

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bitron 25 lampe tauschen*

Der Wechsel ist ganz Easy, einfach auf beiden Seiten den Deckel abschrauben (ich glaube es reicht sogar eine Seite) Lampe raus, neue Lampe rein, Kabel wieder drauf, zuschrauben, fertig 

Mach beide Seiten ab, dann kannst du die Quarzröhre entfernen und reinigen.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bitron 25 lampe tauschen*

Hallo!


@Uwe, dass ist der Tipp, den ich brauchte! Ich wollte nur nicht auf gut glück alles zerlegen....


Bei Oase habe ich eben die Hotline angerufen. Sie schicken mir die Anleitung als PDF zu. Ich stelle dann mal einen Link bereit.


Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## thomas.pajonk (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: bitron 25 lampe tauschen*

Hallo zusammen,


das ganze hat super funktioniert! Danke! Parallel dazu hatte ich auch bei der OASE Hotline angerufen und innerhalb von 4 Stunden die Anleitung per PDF erhalten. Ist ein super Service gewesen!!! Wer also die Anleitung benötigt, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Viele Grüße und noch mal Danke, Thomas


----------

